# Prince Hall Mason Countinued education?



## KO2134 (Jul 14, 2012)

after becoming a  MM what do PH masons join to continue seeking light


----------



## Travelinglight357 (Jul 14, 2012)

We go to lodge meetings just like any other brother! Now for the non sarcastic answer, there is no degree in Masonry higher than the 3rd (Master Mason) regardless of what the youtubes and other websites may tell you. In all of Masonry there are the appendent bodies of the York and Scottish Rites. Even if one never joins the York or SR, the Light is out there and we've been given the tools to find that further light we all seek!


----------



## KO2134 (Jul 15, 2012)

well by continue to seek light i mean are they allowed to join the scottish or york rite


----------



## Travelinglight357 (Jul 16, 2012)

I understand, PHA Masonry is still Masonry. Originally chartered through the UGLE do we have all of the rights and benefits of as all other regular lodges. PHA Masonry just has an extra set of history here in America that arose towards the end of the days of slavery. I have been through the York Rite(HRAM, RSM, and KT) I have yet to go through the SR but it is available in any regular lodge in the US


----------



## Bro.Parker (Jul 16, 2012)

*Further Light*

In my early years after  being raised i was approached by a more wiser brother and he informed me that a man isnt a Mason until he has received the word. As we all know by  being raised you were invested with a substitution because of the slaying. 
Your question  can be answered in two ways and its up to you on how you pursue it. Yes MM is the foundation of Masonry and technically you dont have to move further however as i stated aabove as a MM you are iinvested with a sustitution. And to find the real word of GMHA you have to travel down the rough and rugged roads...

PHP Parker 
Chelsea Chapter RAM 
Memphis Tn.


----------

